
Want more startups? Build a better safety net - Futurebot
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-10-28/want-more-startups-build-a-better-safety-net
======
liamcardenas
This might be an unpopular opinion here, but I think that there already are
plenty of start ups (and I do not live in the bay). The author is probably
right that reducing risk will create more entrepreneurs, but I don't "want
more startups".

That's how capitalism works, the grand reward of making it big motivates
entrepreneurs to do the extra work and take the additional risk to succeed.

Of course there would be successes that would arise due to the welfare
state... but at what cost?

------
fader
This is exactly true for me. I've always wanted to start a business and would
have done so at several points in my career. But I have a family that I need
to keep covered under some sort of health insurance, so I keep working for
other people.

------
_0ffh
Somehow that just cries UBI to me. But this will always be torpedoed by the
naysayers who predict that the majority will then just kick back and play
video games all day instead of working to make their visions become reality.

~~~
germinalphrase
I think that I would prefer if we simply subsidized wages to push down
hours/week. I realize this wouldn't work for intensive job roles, but I'm
pretty certain that many - if not most - jobs could be shared by two, rather
than one, hire. Push hours down to 20/week and hire twice as many people. More
time for people to engage in hobbies/entertainment/family/community. I believe
this was done in Germany in '08 as a crisis intervention to avoid the large
job losses we saw here in the states.

------
elcct
Then there will be plenty of startups for the purpose of getting safety net at
the expense of legitimate startups

